# Replanting the living blade



## SteveC (Nov 25, 2009)

One of the things that the PCs in Burning Sky can end up with is the artifact Living Blade. The thing with artifacts is that they tend to move on after a few levels. As a result, I'm thinking that the group might eventually "replant" the blade to begin a new forest.

Now there's the obvious time to do this, right at the end of adventure 2, but I thought my group might want to hold onto the blade a while longer. Does anyone have a thought on a good place to have the blade "move on" in a suitable fashion? In my group one of the players is an elven avenger from the Fire Forest itself, so I think he may likely end up with the blade and intend to use it to bring vengeance on those responsible. 

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

--Steve


----------



## sfedi (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the blade should stay with the party (if they want to) at least for Adventure 3.
And I think it's fair game until they hit Paragon levels.


----------

